# yo! TOOL fans...TAPROOT fans....



## kochab (May 13, 2008)

Im a big fan of both bands older works. both of their newest stuff was shit to me. This is the one song i like off of this tool album but this morning i listened to it start and i swear i could hear the lyrics to the taprrot song calling start in my head.
is it just me or do these songs sound too similar in the beginning? Am i more stoned than my head feel/tells me this morning?

YouTube - Taproot-Calling

YouTube - Tool - Vicarious


----------



## kochab (May 13, 2008)

oh yeah i also wanna know when the hell did they start making Trix cereal round????
its been a while like years since i ate them but these things are like colored coco puffs...lame


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2008)

apple jacks changed shapes as well. 

i'll listen to those shortly. i'm busy at the moment.


----------



## kochab (May 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> apple jacks changed shapes as well.
> 
> i'll listen to those shortly. i'm busy at the moment.


yeah i knew about that one though. i havent eaten trx in a while so it surprised me...


----------

